# New to cichlids..



## hideandseek (Jul 22, 2009)

So I recently purchased a 38 gallon tank to put up in my room when I go off to college this fall. I knew that I wanted to do cichlids, so I talked with some of the other guys that will live at the house with me and they informed me that the water there is pretty hard. Hearing this made me decide on Africans over South Americans and ever since I've been doing some research and I've read one book on cichlid keeping. I'm planning on doing a course sand substrate with rocks to make caves and hiding places. However, I'm having trouble deciding on which cichlids I'm going to keep. Since this is my first cichlid tank, I was thinking about staying away from Mbunas and going with Tanganyika cichlids. The problem is, many of the pet/fish stores around me don't sell much other than electric blue johanniis or yellow labs when it comes to Africans. I know I want a few frontosas if I can (though they get huge, dont they?), but what else can I get for my 38 that will go with them and be somewhat easy to obtain? I was hoping some Marlieri cichlids (Julidochromis marlieri) would go nice with them. I would also like something that breeds rather easily, I always loved raising fry in my other tanks and if I could find a buyer for the fry some extra cash at college wouldn't be too bad.

Any help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## lotsofish (Feb 28, 2008)

If you are anywhere near Chicago, the best place to get fish would be from GCCA members. Check out their website:
http://www.gcca.net/index.htm


----------



## sweetsummerrose (Mar 11, 2008)

Frontosas are definitely going to get way too big for a 38gallon, probably nothing less than a 90g preferably larger. I would recommend staying with something small for that size tank, more along the lines of dwarf cichlids. Good luck!


----------



## GoofBoy (Jul 3, 2007)

> Frontosas are definitely going to get way too big for a 38gallon, probably nothing less than a 90g preferably larger. I would recommend staying with something small for that size tank, more along the lines of dwarf cichlids. Good luck!


+1 - the Fronts are a non-starter in a 38, seriously...

If you are in an area with a good club - I would definitely go that route for getting fish, cheaper and better quality. Please take your time and check out the cookie cutters in the Library.

Planning is half the fun .



> I was hoping some Marlieri cichlids (Julidochromis marlieri) would go nice with them.


I think I would go with a smaller Julie so I could also go with a shellie group and maybe some Paracyprichromis nigripinnis. Kind of depends on the dimensions of your tank. Again, check ot the cookie cutters and the Tang board.

Good Luck.


----------



## hideandseek (Jul 22, 2009)

Alright so I've done a bit of research and have decided on a potential stocking plan.

3 Julidochromis (1 male 2 female)
Pair Brichardi
Pair Altolamprologus calvus

Based on what I've read about brichardi, they seem easiest to breed of Tangs so I looked at cichlid-forum's profile on them and it listed these other species (among others) as most compatible with them. Then at the suggestion of GoofBoy I checked out the 40 gallon cookie cutter and found that there was a cookie cutter with all of these in it already. What do you think? 
I also read a lot about 38 gallon tanks being too tall so I'm planning on building up some tall rock structures with slate at the back so I can make the most out of the height of my 38.

Also, this tank is going to be put up when I go off to college in Missouri so the GCCA wouldn't be that much of a help. But thanks anyway, they have a lot of good information on that site.


----------



## lotsofish (Feb 28, 2008)

Hey, there is a great group in Missouri. I've never been to their meetings but some of their members come to Champaign for our fish auctions. They are planning an auction on August 16.

See:
http://www.missouriaquariumsociety.com/


----------



## alicem (Jul 26, 2007)

I'm hoping to go to the MASI fish auction in August. 
Are you and your Mr. going too, lotsofish?


----------



## lotsofish (Feb 28, 2008)

We are down-sizing to prepare to move. It would be too much temptation for me.


----------



## MP Aqua (Jan 17, 2009)

If the brichardi form a true pair they will almost certainly kill all the other inhabitants in a tank that size. Just an FYI.


----------



## alicem (Jul 26, 2007)

lotsofish said:


> We are down-sizing to prepare to move. It would be too much temptation for me.


Aw, shoot, that's tough! 
opcorn: 
pm me if you have a stray tank to unload *ahchewforcheap* 
:lol: 
Seriously, tho, I'm always looking for more plants.
alicem


----------



## hideandseek (Jul 22, 2009)

MP Aqua said:


> If the brichardi form a true pair they will almost certainly kill all the other inhabitants in a tank that size. Just an FYI.


Even if there are no fry in the tank yet? I've read that they will kill their own fry to make room for new broods, but didn't read anything about killing other tank mates. I guess it does make sense though.

What would you suggest otherwise?


----------



## GoofBoy (Jul 3, 2007)

> Even if there are no fry in the tank yet? I've read that they will kill their own fry to make room for new broods, but didn't read anything about killing other tank mates. I guess it does make sense though.


Do a forum search on the Tang board for "Brichardi Death Squad" - 'nuf said.



> What would you suggest otherwise?


6 small juli species (ornatus, transcriptus) juveniles
6 Calvus juveniles

plus

6 Shell dweller - multifasciatus, brevis, etc.
or
6 Neolamprologus caudopunctatus

You aren't going to find paired adults - you are going to find you need to buy a group of juvies and once a pair forms, find homes for the 'extra' fish. Of course some of the shellies are colony fish so it is a non-issue.

I set up my first tang tank in Feb (75 gallon) - Yellow A. calvus, J. ornatus, L. multifasciatus & C. leptosoma Kerenge Island.

The Cyps have already spawned once - two fry in grow-out. I really think you need a 4ft tank for these guys (open water swimmers) so I don't think they are an option for the 38.

The L. multifasciatus are fun - they pretty much make themselves at home and rearrange things as they see fit - it is also a riot to see the little fish have so much 'tude.

The Calvus are just cool and slow growing and my wife really likes the Julies - they are my least favorite, I think I would do caudopunks instead of julies if I were to do it again, but that is my experience to date with tangs.

Hope this helps a little.

Good Luck.


----------



## hideandseek (Jul 22, 2009)

Thank you very much, GoofBoy. Now, for the 6 shell dwellers: Would I only keep a pair or would I keep all 6? You mentioned something about them being a colony fish and it not being a problem. I'm guessing I could keep them after looking at the multies profile.

Pending your answer on that, I think my new stocking plan will be...
Start with:
6 juvenile J. ornatus
6 juvenile A. calvus
6 multifasciatus

Then finally after I hopefully get some pairs:
3 J. ornatus
2 A. Calvus
6 N. multifasciatus


----------



## GoofBoy (Jul 3, 2007)

> Would I only keep a pair or would I keep all 6? You mentioned something about them being a colony fish and it not being a problem. I'm guessing I could keep them after looking at the multies profile.


Multies - you would keep them all.



> Pending your answer on that, I think my new stocking plan will be...
> Start with:
> 6 juvenile J. ornatus
> 6 juvenile A. calvus
> ...


Sounds like a plan - Good Luck.


----------



## MP Aqua (Jan 17, 2009)

Never had brichardi personally but that is what I hear from those on these forums who have. I agree with what Goofboy said in that shell dwellers of some kind would be an excellent substitute.


----------



## Dewdrop (Nov 20, 2007)

I just want to say I'm proud of you for doing the research before jumping in and putting fonts in a 38g. tank =D> . Sounds like you have a great plan now & I wish you the best of luck, in school and keeping fish :thumb:


----------

